# Monitor schaltet sich erst beim 2. Mal ein?!



## sh0x (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit meinem neuen PC.

Wenn ich den PC zum ersten Mal an einem Tag anschalte, läuft das Netzteil, jedoch auf dem Bildschirm steht lediglich "no signal".
Wenn ich die Escape-Taste drücke, schaltet sich der PC aus, wenn ich Enter drücke öffnet sich die Schublade vom DVD-Laufwerk.

Sobald ich den PC einmal mit Powerknopf aus- und wieder anschalte, läuft der PC jedoch einwandfrei hoch ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Hat einer von euch ähnliches erlebt oder konnte das Problem lösen oder hat ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?

*Folgende Hardware habe ich:*
AMD 64 3200 Winchester,
Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe,
2 x 512 MB Corsair im Dualchannel,
2 x 160 GB Samsung 7.200 im Raid0,
MSI Geforce 6600GT 128MB,
BeQuiet! Blackline 470Watt,
Plextor DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## FireFlow (2. Juni 2005)

BIOS mal reseten (dafür gibts normal einen Jumper).. Oder eventuell falls es zusammenhängt Bios flashen. Macht der PC irgendwelche Piep-Töne oder hast du nen Diagnose-LED-Braket?


----------



## sh0x (2. Juni 2005)

Der PC macht keinerlei Töne. Er hört sich, auch wenn der Monitor schwarz bleibt, ganz normal an.
Beim zweiten Mal anschalten läuft er dann tadellos und stabil.


----------



## ksk (3. Juni 2005)

Was für ein Monitor hast du, CRT oder TFT?

Schau auch gleich ob ein Pin vielleicht abgebrochen ist und ob die Einstellungen vom Monitor (z.B.: Hz) passen.


----------



## sh0x (3. Juni 2005)

Ich habe einen 21" CRT von Sun.
Kann sein, dass es daran liegt, ich probiere heute mal nen anderen Monitor dran aus.
Mein jetziger Monitor spinnt nämlich manchmal enorm: Bei laufendem Betrieb zittert auf einmal das Bild.


----------



## sh0x (28. Juni 2005)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst. Und das war sehr sehr mühselig. Ich flashte zunächst das BIOS auf die neuste Version. Das war aber leider keine Stable-Version und mein PC fuhr nicht mehr hoch. Es kam also nur der Windows-Start-Bildschirm und danach eine STOP-Fehlermeldung.
Also flashte ich per Diskette mit einem älteren AWDFlash (Asus Flash Tool) wieder ein altes, dafür stabiles Bios rauf. Der PC lief zunächst wieder.

Und jetzt die Lösung: Es war scheinbar eine BIOS-Einstellung. Man kann ja einstellen, ob er zuerst nach einer PCI oder AGP Grafikkarte suchen soll. Bei mir stand PCI. Ich habe aber eine PCIExpress Grafikkarte. Also schaltete ich auf Primary Graphics Adapter: PCIExp.
Und seitedem funktioniert es. 

Auch die langen, steinigen Wege mit Stolperstricken führen letztendlich nach Rom...


----------

